# my wood pics



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just some pics for 2010 2011 wood and 2011 and 2012 wood. using some tyvec paper this year with and airspace below the tarps hope wit works ok. All split by hand as well.


----------



## hareball (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice man!


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 24, 2010)

i still have more wood in the woods that i cut i gotta go get. trying to go 2 years ahead. looking to build a wood shed for at least 6 cords this summer so i can put 2 year seasoned wood in there and really get ahead.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 24, 2010)

Excellent. Now you will receive much enjoyment every time you look at that pile. Only a man who has cut the wood can get that enjoyment and you've earned it.


----------



## quads (Jan 24, 2010)

Good work!  And a very tidy, nice looking woodstack.


----------



## rphurley (Jan 24, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Good work!  And a very tidy, nice looking woodstack.


I'll second that.  Stacking like that is an art I havn't mastered yet!


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 24, 2010)

Excellentay!


----------



## patch53 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I hate to say this, but your wood is all stacked the wrong way. Its supposed to be stacked with the bark down. A lot of yours is the opposite. You better pull it apart and re-stack it or it will never dry.


LOL, just kidding, nice pile.  what is that, maple?


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 24, 2010)

Oak on the two outside ends and ash and elm in the middle


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 24, 2010)

nice work, especially splitting it old school.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 24, 2010)

WOW! 
Lots of Nice, neat stacks.
Trying not to envy.
Very good job.


----------



## wood spliter (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice, is that your garden in front of the wood?


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Jan 25, 2010)

Very Nice Job !
I don't see your chair ?  I know you sit out there.
It's O.K,
We Understand The ADDICTION !


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a chair on the kitchen with a picture window i stare at it from. And my wife makes fun of me


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Feb 4, 2010)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> Nice, is that your garden in front of the wood?



yeah that is my garden. heres some pictures of some progress ive been making. Theres about a little less than a cord behind that unsplit stuff as well i still have to stack and then probably just shy of a cord left to split and still have probably at least a half or more cord of wood still in the woods i gotta get.


----------



## basswidow (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks nice.  

Way to go.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Apr 4, 2010)

heres the finish product of all the wood i cut this year. and finally cut up all the ones i couldnt split. Had a bad batch of elm. real pain in the but butt. so alot of unstackables to burn in the fall.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Apr 4, 2010)

Also think this is the last year of building walls. im giong to make some sort of rack going across the whole back yard. then i can stack it at least 7 feet tall.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 4, 2010)

ecocavalier, the big problem with stacking wood that high is frost heave. The darned frost can make the wood tip one way or the other and even wind will have some effect. Better to stack not so high and not have to restack it after it falls over. I've found 4' or lower works best. Normally I'll stack about 4 1/2' high. Stacking it in the spring at that height will usually result in the stack being 4' or lower come fall. Of course it depends upon what wood you have as to how much that stack will shrink. This is or can be another problem with stacking really high. When the wood shrinks, that could cause some shifting of the wood in spots which might tend to make the row a bit tippy.

Good luck.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Apr 4, 2010)

I se what ur saying and am sure it could be a problem. But havent had any problems the past few years ive been doin it. I kinda have to make the best of room i have on my property. This is why i want to build some stable racks for next year so i dont have to worry every time i get done stacking, wondering if itll fAll or not.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Aug 19, 2010)

Some updated pictures gettin ready for 2012 2013 got started cutting early this year.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks good eco, the empire seems to have grown.


----------



## wsorg (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice stacks...that will pay off nicely!


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah it feels good lookin at it all especially when people ask did you do that all by yourself? And hand split people say I'm nuts. Especially my wife. But I love doing it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 20, 2010)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> Yeah it feels good lookin at it all especially when people ask did you do that all by yourself? And hand split people say I'm nuts. Especially my wife. But I love doing it.



I agree on the feeling good. It is a great feeling indeed and only those who have done it themselves can truly understand it. Nice work. So you're nuts! Stay that way. Life is too short to be sane.


----------



## heus (Aug 20, 2010)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> Just some pics for 2010 2011 wood and 2011 and 2012 wood. using some tyvec paper this year with and airspace below the tarps hope wit works ok. All split by hand as well.



Tyvec sounds like a good idea. Will it hold up for one season? Much cheaper than tarps


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyvek does not hold up in the sun and wind very well.  I would use something else unless it is free.


----------



## ChrisNJ (Aug 20, 2010)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> Yeah it feels good lookin at it all especially when people ask did you do that all by yourself? And hand split people say I'm nuts. Especially my wife. But I love doing it.



Yer a hand splitting madman, love the stacking job, I need racks and posts. Looks like you have a nice supply of pallets also, I need to find some.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Aug 20, 2010)

I didn't use the tyvec for long I switched to some rubber roof stuff I found. I don't cover the wood for the first year also.  And I get pallets whenever I want from my supply house at work also I mow part time at an industrial lot and they a whole dumpster full always of the big long oak ones.


----------



## wsorg (Aug 21, 2010)

That's a nice supply going there!


----------



## 4acrefarm (Aug 21, 2010)

I slit old school also but I will never stack that nicely, good job. Just my 2 cents but, tarps suck! They leak tare and degrade in the sun. I like the rubber roofing idea. good luck in whatever you choose.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Aug 21, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Looks good eco, the empire seems to have grown.




YEs it has. an it's growing everyday im going all out as much as i can get this year. just cut another good size maple down today.


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 22, 2010)

We ARE the wood Borg. The wood WILL be assimilated.
Nice job!


----------



## SolarAndWood (Aug 23, 2010)

Can't beat the ones that fall in a parking lot for you.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah. It is nice this is at my dads church. This is the second one I've taken down. And there's still about 7 more to cut all going right In the parking lot.  Makes very easy loading.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 2, 2010)

The empire is really growing now. keep gettin wood! im getting some really big stuff lately and its looking like a 460 may be on order here pretty quick.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 2, 2010)

on more


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 2, 2010)

eco, you are a working fool. I like that.


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 2, 2010)

That extra properly seasoned wood your gonna feed that stove of yours this winter is going to really make your stove preform above all expectations. Good work. Your payback is coming.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 2, 2010)

Looks great, keep on working until the body says rest.

zap


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you. I really do love the work involved. My neighbor from across the way came over and said i could use the splitter if i wanted and i said thanks for the offer but i love hand splitting. defiantly looking forward to the really really seasoned wood this year. starting off with some 3 year old oak and maple and some ugly chunks.


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 3, 2010)

Your BKs mouth is now watering and preparing itself to do some very slow digestion to savor it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 3, 2010)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> Thank you. I really do love the work involved. My neighbor from across the way came over and said i could use the splitter if i wanted and i said thanks for the offer but i love hand splitting. defiantly looking forward to the really really seasoned wood this year. starting off with some 3 year old oak and maple and some ugly chunks.




The Lopi Liberty is chewing through some ugly chunks of beech,cherry and maple. Burning down some coals at the moment then load up some cherry, looks like 36 for the lows the next two nights then in the 50's to 60's through Saturday in the day. Not a drop of rain in the forecast.

zap


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have started burning yet I usually wait till novemeber.  I love this weather.  60's in the house is just the way I like it.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Nov 28, 2010)

trying to get organized i have had wood all over the place. trying to make some sense of it now. makin some progress


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Nov 28, 2010)

took dennis's advice this year and stacked at 4 1/2 feet. much more stable


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 29, 2010)

Stacks look good Eco.  Will the splits go from the stacks directly to the stove or stop in the shed first?


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 29, 2010)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> trying to get organized i have had wood all over the place. trying to make some sense of it now. makin some progress



Eco nice work, the stacks look great and just remember all that wood needs stacking before the snow hits the ground.  ;-) 

Last year I left about two cord piled up in the front yard over the winter, promised myself I would never do that again.


zap


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Nov 29, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Stacks look good Eco.  Will the splits go from the stacks directly to the stove or stop in the shed first?


 that stuff will go to the shed in 2 years to be burned. Some of it in three years like the oak and crap.  Some longer as I plan on gettin 4 years ahead


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Nov 29, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Stacks look good Eco.  Will the splits go from the stacks directly to the stove or stop in the shed first?


 that stuff will go to the shed in 2 years to be burned. Some of it in three years like the oak and crap.  Some longer as I plan on gettin 4 years ahead.


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Nov 30, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> ecocavalier02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im trying to get as much split and stacked before first snow fly. but i'll be out there even with the snow. i love working in the snow. and cold.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Nov 30, 2010)

ecocavalier02 said:
			
		

> i love working in the snow. and cold.



Heard that.  A 10-20 degree sunny day is the perfect time for splitting.  I'd like to get set up so I have enough room to dump enough rounds to keep me busy over the winter.  Perfect excuse to get outside.


----------



## Got Wood (Nov 30, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> ecocavalier02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 for sure!


----------



## billb3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I used to really like splitting when I was younger.
Could and would split all day. 
Especially in the Winter - even on a cold day it was nice to be  outside working as long as you didn't stop moving.

Everyone pretty much leaves ya alone, too - although kids sometimes get bored and want to help.
That  can be entertaining as well. 

Back won't let me do that any more.


Have to split small batches and  even then  sometimes it's on my knees.
No way I can sit in the house on a nice weekend afternoon.


----------



## FireAnt (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice! Looking real good!


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Dec 5, 2010)

making progress gonna be long hours during this winter to get enough to sell more cutting to do this week then back to splitting by the end of the week. Looking for a trailer now.


----------



## FireAnt (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah!! That looks real good! I have been splitting and stacking too. Not enough hours in the day...


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Dec 5, 2010)

FireAnt said:
			
		

> Yeah!! That looks real good! I have been splitting and stacking too. Not enough hours in the day...


Never enuf hours. That's why I've been stacking with a headlamp on lol.


----------

